# Dallas HD Locals Active



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My wife just came in my office complaining the Guide data was bad for our local channel 8. This triggered me to check the new HD local channels and they were apparently just activated a few minutes ago. Channels 6383-6386. I had to do a Guide download to get the complete EPG for them, but they look great to me!


----------



## m00se (Feb 10, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> My wife just came in my office complaining the Guide data was bad for our local channel 8. This triggered me to check the new HD local channels and they were apparently just activated a few minutes ago. Channels 6383-6386. I had to do a Guide download to get the complete EPG for them, but they look great to me!


Oh happy day. I've waited for this day long enough already. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## drsiebling (Mar 30, 2005)

Please tell me WFAA (Channel 8) is included in that list. OTA reception has been horrible on that channel lately.


----------



## bluescat (Apr 28, 2006)

Hope that means Houston is active as well.


----------



## m00se (Feb 10, 2003)

drsiebling said:


> Please tell me WFAA (Channel 8) is included in that list. OTA reception has been horrible on that channel lately.


Yep, Channel 8 is alive and kicking amongst the HD Channel favorites list. PBS doesn't appear to be among them though.


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

Is there any way to change the channel order, so that the HD Locals are shown as 4, 5, 8 and 11 instead of 63xx?


----------



## alan s (Dec 6, 2004)

One problem...the standard def transmissions on the normal channel numbers 8-00 etc are also the digital feeds. For those of us with 4x3 hi-def sets it means the picture will not fill the screen when showing std def content


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

You can change the ration to full zoom, or change to SD map down, or just enter the SD channel. Several options there...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

yence99 said:


> Is there any way to change the channel order, so that the HD Locals are shown as 4, 5, 8 and 11 instead of 63xx?


In the Local Channel set up screens there is a mapping option. You can set HD Priority which will map the HD locals down to the low channel numbers. They will also be listed at 638x. If you use the SD Only option, the SD local channels are mapped to the low channel numbers instead of the HD channels. Or you can select Disable to not map down either the HD or SD channels.


----------



## alan s (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks very much...mapped to SD....thanks for the help!!


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

This is the best news!:goodjob: 

I'm ecstatic!! PQ is slightly less than OTA but pixelation is less...


----------



## JrVtecAccord (Mar 14, 2006)

drsiebling said:


> Please tell me WFAA (Channel 8) is included in that list. OTA reception has been horrible on that channel lately.


ME TOO, I can never lock WFAA's signal.

I can finally get rid of my rabbit ears.

As far as the mapping, if you have HD priority checked, your local channels 004, 005, etc will be in HD, SWEET!!


----------



## alan s (Dec 6, 2004)

Only got a chance to check Letterman last night but thought that motion (rapid hand movements, etc) seemed slightly blurred. Is that an MPEG 4 symptom or a channel 11 to dish transmission problem. Over the air was clear as a bell.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Just to be sure I've got this straight, If I choose HD priority mapping, channel 8 
(008)will be HD through Dish and 008-01 will still be HD through OTA? And how will this affect my second (SD) TV?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

zer0cool said:


> Just to be sure I've got this straight, If I choose HD priority mapping, channel 8
> (008)will be HD through Dish and 008-01 will still be HD through OTA? And how will this affect my second (SD) TV?


Everything will be downregulated to 480p...

Personally, I have opted to have it NOT downmap to local low numbers. This way, I set timers for shows that are NOT broadcast in HD, such as Deal or No Deal, on SD, saving disc space...


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

Any idea why CC isn't working for the 4 HD locals?


----------



## timfitz99 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a quick comment, may be helpful to some... I found only 2 of the locals were working, the others were "black". I rebooted the 622 and it fixed itself.


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

LAst night all my Local HD channels had no Video just audio. Had to do a soft reboot to get picture.
Channel 4 FOX is getting humming noise and distortion every few minutres


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

What Sat's are the Dallas HD on? 

I have a 942 that I plan to upgrade to a 622. I am currently connected to 110 and 119 with a Dish 500 and to 61.5 with a second Dish 500. Will need to change anyting or just plug in the 622?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

DRJDAN said:


> What Sat's are the Dallas HD on?
> 
> I have a 942 that I plan to upgrade to a 622. I am currently connected to 110 and 119 with a Dish 500 and to 61.5 with a second Dish 500. Will need to change anyting or just plug in the 622?


110


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

liferules,

Did they make you take a Dish 1000 or just stay with the Dish 500 since it points to 110 and 119? 

Were you getting New York CBS HD? If so did you get to keep after adding local HD?


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I got the D1000, but you will need it or 2 D500's as you need to see 3 sats--110, 119, and 129. The 500 can't see all three.

I didn't ever get National HD CBS and now I don't think we can because we have capability to get HD LiL's. For some of the group, they had it already and E* has been reticent to turn it off, but I've heard they now won't give it to anyone else in the DFW area based on the agreement they made with CBS.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

DRJDAN said:


> What Sat's are the Dallas HD on?
> 
> I have a 942 that I plan to upgrade to a 622. I am currently connected to 110 and 119 with a Dish 500 and to 61.5 with a second Dish 500. Will need to change anyting or just plug in the 622?


I am sure you will be swapping the dish500 for the dish1000.. It's all included with the install..


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your HD locals are on 110, Voom HD is on 61.5, you don't need a dish 1000. You'll get stronger signal from 61.5 than 129.


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm about to take the MPEG4 plunge and replace my 942 with a 622. I currently have a 500 pointed at 110-119, and a 500 pointed at 61.5. Will they leave these in place, or replace one with a 1000? Finally, will I get to keep CBS-HD out of NY?

Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

alangant said:


> I currently have a 500 pointed at 110-119, and a 500 pointed at 61.5. Will they leave these in place, or replace one with a 1000?


Most likely they won't do anything other than plug in the ViP622.


> Finally, will I get to keep CBS-HD out of NY?


This is a totally unrelated issue, but it is likely that no matter what you do, you'll eventually lose the CBS NY feed. Do a search here using the term "DNS".


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

Your setup is just like mine. You will be able to keep it as is including the CBS-HD. 

I keep my 942 to use on another TV. Also have a 501 for a third TV. So that means that I needed 5 feeds ( 2-942, 2-622, 1-501). I had a DP34 swith which cannot support a split of a single feed for a 942 or 622. So they changed it out for a DPP44. But if you are just replacing 942 with 622, you current switch should work.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm still getting lots of green breakup and pixelation on my HD locals. How about the rest of you guys? I personally haven't noticed any improvement. In fact, there are times it breaks up for nearly 20 seconds, making viewing difficult...


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I had a little the other day on Channel 5 prime time, but that is about it. I record Leno everynight on Channel 5 sat HD locals. Have notice just a spot of two for a second or two. Whenever I have a local to record, I use the OTA first. This saves my turners for sat only stuff. This time of the year with all the reruns, I don't have two many times that I need to record three networks at same time.


----------



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

I have problems at least twice a week with channel 4. Strange though, never have problems with it except in the mornings between 6 and 8am. When I watch it at night it is fine. also, there times where it is really bad, then around 7am or so it is like someone flipped a switch and it is fine. I wonder if they are playing compression games with some of these channels.


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

DRJDAN said:


> Your setup is just like mine. You will be able to keep it as is including the CBS-HD.
> 
> I keep my 942 to use on another TV. Also have a 501 for a third TV. So that means that I needed 5 feeds ( 2-942, 2-622, 1-501). I had a DP34 swith which cannot support a split of a single feed for a 942 or 622. So they changed it out for a DPP44. But if you are just replacing 942 with 622, you current switch should work.


Thanks! I think I will take a route similar to yours: keep my 924, add a 622, keep my 508, and delete the 501. Since I "think" I have a DP34, that should get upgraded to a DP44, just like you. Then, later, I may upgrade/replace my 942 with a second 622.

If I understand the math, it'll cost me $100 to add the 622 while keeping the 942, and 0$ to trade the 942 up to a 622 at a later date.


----------



## jcraigcx (Aug 21, 2006)

alangant said:


> Thanks! I think I will take a route similar to yours: keep my 924, add a 622, keep my 508, and delete the 501. Since I "think" I have a DP34, that should get upgraded to a DP44, just like you. Then, later, I may upgrade/replace my 942 with a second 622.
> 
> If I understand the math, it'll cost me $100 to add the 622 while keeping the 942, and 0$ to trade the 942 up to a 622 at a later date.


My Dallas HD locals seem to have quite a bit of motion blur. Some are better than others.. ABC for instance is practically unwatchable. Do you guys see this problem, or is it just me?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I have not noticed anything wrong with the HD locals. Never the best PQ but nothing new lately.


----------



## jcraigcx (Aug 21, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> I have not noticed anything wrong with the HD locals. Never the best PQ but nothing new lately.


Well I guess thats both good and bad as the feed must be ok, but I cleary have a problem with my setup. ESPN for instance looks fantastic, but Dallas ABC looks TERRIBLE - for instace, watching Grey's Anatomy last night, the actors faces seem to morph when they move around on screen. When there was fast motion, the object had a trail. Any suggestions on what I should check? I have a Sony KDS60A2000 if that matters. Thanks.


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

jcraigcx said:


> Well I guess thats both good and bad as the feed must be ok, but I cleary have a problem with my setup. ESPN for instance looks fantastic, but Dallas ABC looks TERRIBLE - for instace, watching Grey's Anatomy last night, the actors faces seem to morph when they move around on screen. When there was fast motion, the object had a trail. Any suggestions on what I should check? I have a Sony KDS60A2000 if that matters. Thanks.


You can get a lot of information in the Dallas HDTV thread over at avsforumDOTcom, under > HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception > Dallas, TX. Many posters have provided details for many reasons why this is the worst picture quality in the area. Let me try to recap what I've learned:

First, ABC network has chosen 720p as its HD standard. Belo, in its infinite wisdom, converts that to 1080i before broadcast. (And likely downsamples the resolution at the same time?)

Second, Belo/WFAA, plays with a wide variety of program content on other digital channels, such as 8-2, 8-3, and so on. Much of the time, there is a full SD-ish version of the 8-1 on 8-2. No one can figure out what this is for, but there it is. All of this stuff on 8-2 and above shares the total bandwidth of the channel, thus 8-1 must be compressed more and more to fit.

Third, channel 8's digital feed goes out on actual broadcast channel 9. This is high VHF, while essentially every other local digital channel is UHF. You may have antenna or signal strength issues for VHF that also contribute to the low quality of WFAA.

Finally, there is a posting of actual bitrates observed on local DFW OTA and on DirectTV, at wwwDOTwidemoviesDOTcomSLASHdfwbitrate (sorry, haven't made enough posts yet). These are a little dated, but Channel 8 is near the bottom.

I hope this helps; I feel your PQ pain on 8!


----------



## jcraigcx (Aug 21, 2006)

alangant said:


> You can get a lot of information in the Dallas HDTV thread over at avsforumDOTcom, under > HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception > Dallas, TX. Many posters have provided details for many reasons why this is the worst picture quality in the area. Let me try to recap what I've learned:
> 
> First, ABC network has chosen 720p as its HD standard. Belo, in its infinite wisdom, converts that to 1080i before broadcast. (And likely downsamples the resolution at the same time?)
> 
> ...


Alan - thanks for the info!


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad to help; I have found bunches of valuable info at these forums. (Small post to get my post count up!)
Alan


----------



## 12th Man (Aug 15, 2006)

jcraigcx said:


> but Dallas ABC looks TERRIBLE - for instace, watching Grey's Anatomy last night, the actors faces seem to morph when they move around on screen. When there was fast motion, the object had a trail.


Glad someone else noticed. I'm a brand new Dish subscriber and unfortunately the first HD picture I saw with my new gear was that Grey's Anatomy. Not a good first impression!

Haven't watched too much since then but other channels & shows have appeared to be better. Overall, there is an undeniable drop off in PQ from Comcast on the HD channels but nothing too severe. Still a great picture for the most part and worth it considering the better prices, channel line-up, and equipment.

In this case it sounds like it has a lot to do with the local ABC affiliate so not sure how much getting local HDs OTA would help.


----------



## jcraigcx (Aug 21, 2006)

StormyQ said:


> Glad someone else noticed. I'm a brand new Dish subscriber and unfortunately the first HD picture I saw with my new gear was that Grey's Anatomy. Not a good first impression!
> 
> Haven't watched too much since then but other channels & shows have appeared to be better. Overall, there is an undeniable drop off in PQ from Comcast on the HD channels but nothing too severe. Still a great picture for the most part and worth it considering the better prices, channel line-up, and equipment.
> 
> In this case it sounds like it has a lot to do with the local ABC affiliate so not sure how much getting local HDs OTA would help.


I dunno... I'm thinking more and more that something is wrong with my setup. Was watching FOX last night on the TV2 and getting constant audio crackles and the occasional picture breakdown. I'm new to DISH, but I can't believe that this is "normal".

In HD, ABC picture still sucks. ESPN, Rave, etc. still look outstanding.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I've come to the conclusion that it must be the local affiliates messing up the MPEG-4 compression or coding because its really hit and miss. I personally still have more breakups and green pixelation from Fox but 2nd place goes to ABC. CBS is generally good and gets great when showing the CSI's (Miami ocean-scapes look fantastic in HD). 

I hope its just growing pains but all I can say is it is paining me to watch at times...


----------

